# Port O'Connor Sunsets



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The day before Thanksgiving:


----------



## BigAl (Jun 12, 2005)

*Great Picture!*

I now have a new desktop. Thanks!:cheers:


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

WOW!! I really like the first. The second is good also, but the pier kinda is distracting. Love the processing. Was it a tweek to levels and curves?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The processing was 3 exposures as layers blended with CS5


----------



## KappaSig (Jun 20, 2005)

Pocketfisherman said:


> The processing was 3 exposures as layers blended with CS5


I read what was written - but all my mind processed was "3 exposures ----blah blah blah"

Great pic

Would have loved to have had the chance for the shot off to the right using the light house (or whatever it is) as a center point


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Amazing.


----------

